# Solved: Deus Ex: Invisible War problem



## Henrih (Jul 31, 2007)

So I installed this game, everything went fine... And then I try to play it, it says that:

"Conflict with Disc Emulator Software detected."

And then it closes. I've tried restarting the computer many times and removing StarForce drivers. (even if they aren't related, I've heard they might cause problems) I don't have any 'emulation' software running. (Though I do have Alcohol 52% installed, but I've disabled all the virtual drives) Also, about 25% of the time, it crashes my whole computer so I have to reboot. It says in the blue screen:

"The problem has been caused by: nsysaudm.sys

DRIVER_UNLOADED_WITHOUT_CANCELLING_PENDING_OPERATIONS

0x00000EC (something, something...)"

Or something like that. Any help?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Uninstall Alcohol, and any other drive emulation programs, and see if it works.


----------



## Henrih (Jul 31, 2007)

Ok, I uninstalled Alcohol. Now I can start the game...

But I can't see/hear any movies, and when I start new game or click 'credits', it crashes to desktop.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

What game is it?

Make sure you have the latest drivers installed from www.nvidia.com, the latest Windows updates, and the latest patch for the game.


----------



## Henrih (Jul 31, 2007)

_EDIT: Oh, never mind. Now I got it working. I just needed to reinstall it. I think it must have broken some files when I tried to patch it, since the European version was already pre-patched to 1.2 (the latest). Now it works fine. Thanks for help anyway!_ :up:


----------

